# reels reels reels



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

https://www.veals.co.uk/acatalog/___Akios.html#a1929


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

$400+ for an akios?
i'll pass


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Expensive, but that shuttle does look interesting.


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

once the link is up clic on the reel pic n check out there power handles
look good on my abus lol


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

I was looking at them, and the different size drag stars. Not to mention the swept back paddle....


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

That shuttle is sweet looking


----------



## Jeremy Schrader (Feb 7, 2009)

So many toys so little money


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

Very, very nice!


----------

